# Is this a Great Idea?



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Many people have many great ideas.
Well theoricaly in our head they can look brilliant.
Ounce applied in real world some of them are not so great.

- Norco built a frame with an unremovable battery to save weight.

Just my opinion but not so great.


----------



## burpp (Feb 12, 2007)

no
deal breaker


----------



## Lino. (Oct 30, 2009)

I imagine the battery is removable, but have to remove motor first, I don't mind it.
I have the Sight VLT 2, and I don't believe they built the frame around the battery to where you have to cut it open to remove the battery.
I wish I had is a shorter seat post, the large came with the 150mm and could have gone with the 100mm travel.
Anyone want to trade let me know.
TranzX YSP12JL Stealth Dropper 150MM, trade for 100MM


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Lino. said:


> I imagine the battery is removable, but have to remove motor first, I don't mind it.
> I have the Sight VLT 2, and I don't believe they built the frame around the battery to where you have to cut it open to remove the battery.
> I wish I had is a shorter seat post, the large came with the 150mm and could have gone with the 100mm travel.
> Anyone want to trade let me know.
> TranzX YSP12JL Stealth Dropper 150MM, trade for 100MM


If my memory is correct a user cannot remove it. Obviously it can be removed, maybe the shop has a special key that fits in some lock. The thing is you cannot swap when empty, you need an outlet to recharge and us in the cold we cannot bring it in. They must be recharged not too hot, not too cold.


----------



## Lino. (Oct 30, 2009)

Ye I don't know what they were thinking, my biggest concerns are issues restrictions on where to ride.
I could see charging my battery in high heat being a problem, battery might not even charge when temps are over 100, but as far as charging in the cold, the lowest the temperatures get around here are 28 F. and that's only a few hours per year very early morning.
If there is any issue with exposure to temperatures, internal, or external battery temperatures will be exposed the same.
For me I don't mind it, but if I was on a trip somewhere and everyone brings in their batteries to charge I can't, I would have to bring in my whole bike, or run an extension cord out.
Sooner or later one should be able to buy replacement batteries, and an adapter to charge it externally.
People always outsmart the manufacturers, and I'm no different, I'm a maintenance mechanic capable of fixing almost anything.


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

It is very schtupid.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Lino. said:


> Ye I don't know what they were thinking, my biggest concerns are issues restrictions on where to ride.
> I could see charging my battery in high heat being a problem, battery might not even charge when temps are over 100, but as far as charging in the cold, the lowest the temperatures get around here are 28 F. and that's only a few hours per year very early morning.
> If there is any issue with exposure to temperatures, internal, or external battery temperatures will be exposed the same.
> For me I don't mind it, but if I was on a trip somewhere and everyone brings in their batteries to charge I can't, I would have to bring in my whole bike, or run an extension cord out.
> ...


It is just a brain fart. This is a canadian company they know about snow/cold and when i demoed it i enjoyed the feel of the ride. I am a canadian but that bike is a no go for me.


----------

